# machine cut stones



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am using machine cut stones for the first time. Is there normally a different tempature and length of pressing for machine cuts? I used 320 for 15 seconds like I normally do cooled before removing tape and then 10 seconds more for pressing.

I just machine washed in warm water and put in dryer for a few minutes .(just like I always do) and found about 5 stones had come off. Dark gray glue backs

I have some tops I made that are 4 years old and have never had a stone come off. Using the same proceedure as above


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I only use machine cut stones and I press at 365 to 370 for 20-30 seconds, peel off the transfer tape and repress for 15 seconds.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

well now that is interesting - I checked their website and did another design and They recommended between 300 and 325 - wonder if this group will have missing ones after I wash them to morrow to check them. I sure can sell anything with them on till I get this straighted out.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

meant to say can't sell anything till I get this figured out - thanks for your info


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I should add that I use a silicone cover sheet on mine, which requires me to use a bit more heat. If you're not using a cover sheet, you should come in at around 350 degrees.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks - After I wash these new test samples I will see which way to go with the temp was just so surprised as my stones never come off and I really like the bling these have


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

What kind are they and where did you get them? Especialy if your not happy with them.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't want to disclose the name of the company yet .If this is just an operator error I don't want to put a negative shadow on the stones or source I am using the suggestions I get here and trying to correct the situation. This is my first time with machine cut so it is a learning process. I am now going to turn the temperature up to 350 and try agin because the temp and pressing time from the sellers website did not help any still falling off. If the higher temp doesn't help I will contact them directly.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Not asking for any secrets, just let us know how things turn out and who the supplier and brand if they aren't up to standards.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Not a secret just want to make sure I am not the problem first.

so far I am working with 6ss, 10 ss and 16 ss. No problem at all with the 6ss - I upped the heat and pressing time on the 10s and I can not pop them off with my fingernails running back and forth.(they started popping off before ) I will wash them later today. the 16s also did well with the higher heat and time So hopefully the advise here will be the correction I needed.

I really love the sparkle and shine on these stones. almost as good as Swarovoski's


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am happy to say my problem with the stones has been taken care of. I am using a heat of 325 but increasing the pressing time- 66ss & 10 ss 25 seconds the 14ss 30 seconds they are tight and have been washed several time 

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Now, who sells them and how much. nows the time for digging out secrets.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I went to google and typed M/C Rhinestones and found Preciosa and some others.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Nova rhinestones- They are their Clarus stones. I Love the sparkle and shine and cut. I will send them an email and tell them the problem I had . I did apply them by their temperature and pressing time and it just was not enough for my press.( but I never had a problem with loosing stones before) the last time i washed the t-shirt with the test samples on them I washed them in my machine with a blanket on medium heat water and then threw them in the dryer. on medium heat not a stone budge and they look great - so now on to pressing my designs


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

dan-ann said:


> Nova rhinestones- They are their Clarus stones.


Thank you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I press Machine Cut stones,, at 350 with a might press and 20 seconds 
Peel cold
turn inside out and press for 7 seconds
turn right side out and press for 7 seconds they stay put very well,

Machine cut stones are a step above Korean stones and a step below Swarovski.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sally, thanks for postsing about the parkle and shine of Clarus stones. I order Korean stones from Nova and Shine art. I ordered some M/C Pellosa stones from Shine art and loved the look of them. I have been debating on trying the m/c Clarus stones from Nova. I think I may have to try them out in the future.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

in the past I have worked with Swarvoski almost exclusively. But with the economy the way it is I did not think my market would handle the cost anymore. I have tried Korean stones and some are nice but just not what I wanted. The Clarus stones are awesome. and now that I know I have to use a slightly higher heat for a longer time this is what I will be using. If you get some i suggest using a few for test on your heat press as to heat and pressing time.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> I am using machine cut stones for the first time. Is there normally a different tempature and length of pressing for machine cuts? I used 320 for 15 seconds like I normally do cooled before removing tape and then 10 seconds more for pressing.
> 
> I just machine washed in warm water and put in dryer for a few minutes .(just like I always do) and found about 5 stones had come off. Dark gray glue backs


Something to think about. We press larger rhinestones longer than smaller rhinestones. Especially when you get up to SS30's and beyond.....

Brian


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Something to think about. We press larger rhinestones longer than smaller rhinestones. Especially when you get up to SS30's and beyond.....
> 
> Brian


This may be a crazy qestion, but how do you press different size stones for different amounts of time if it is on the same design? Are you using a heat press?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

KK1924 said:


> This may be a crazy qestion, but how do you press different size stones for different amounts of time if it is on the same design? Are you using a heat press?


We press them all at the same time with a Silicon Foam Rhinestone Cover Sheet.

The larger stones get compressed up into the foam more which allows more heat to transfer to the larger stones. This happens because the cover sheet hugs the larger rhinestones and transfers heat to the top AND also the sides of the rhinestones.


----------

